# No FREE Oysters This Wednesday, 11/21/12



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*We all appreciate Loup Garou, aka Mike Cosse for putting up with us for that past four years, providing Free Oysters most every Wednesday Night on Pensacola Beach, Gilligan's Tiki Hut on Property at the Hampton during the Spring, Summer and Fall.*

*And then at the Tiki Hut Latitude's on Property at the Hilton during the Winter.*

*Due to Thanksgiving, there will be none on Wednesday.*

*We all (((((((Love You Mike)))))))!!!*


----------



## h2o4u (Dec 1, 2011)

I have yet to go but I'm would second that thank you. The opportunity is there I just have not taken advantage of it yet.

Thanks!!


----------

